# IRS tax lien



## Tiwaz (11 mo ago)

So I found out that there is nothing criminal against me but what the IRS did is based on things an ex filed, they came up with their own calculation, fees, fines, penalties and on and on and put a lien against me for around $2MM. This is not based on anything I filed. I have not filed.

The lien was put on 10 years ago. But I have been out of the country for longer than that by quite a bit. 

I will not contact them and don't really care. All I care about now is eliminating that nationality and living my life. I do have another nationality.

By the way, I have no assets in the US, no business, no money of any kind, no accounts, no presence there of any kind, I don't go there and haven't since I left. I have absolutely nothing there that can be taken or that has my name on it. Actually I have nothing anywhere.

I understand that as long as a person is out of the US, the debt continues and the 10 years don't really count. Is that true? 

I'm curious if the size of the lien makes a difference as to how much attention they will put on this if any?

With the size of the lien affect my ability to eliminate my nationality? I'm thinking it won't based on answers I have gotten previously here.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Based on what we know, you should be able to renounce your US citizenship without any trouble. Your doing so will not eliminate the lien or any past debts, of course. Not that this matters.


----------



## Tiwaz (11 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> Based on what we know, you should be able to renounce your US citizenship without any trouble. Your doing so will not eliminate the lien or any past debts, of course. Not that this matters.


Thanks. That is what I thought. 

Is it true that the statue of limitations doesn't run out if a person is out of the country? So even though it's been 10 years they can continue to try to collect? Not that I've ever heard from them. Just curious.

And once having eliminated my nationality, does it have an effect on them attempting to collect? My suspicion is that as long as I'm out of the US they probably won't do much. But if they became aware bank accounts in my name in another country, maybe that would be different. I don't know. Any thoughts?


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

No thoughts. All I can say with certainty is that renunciation does not magically eliminate past debts owed to the IRS (though it prevents future debts). 

Beyond that, it's all a guess. You might never hear from the US government again, after you receive your CLN. Or they'll send in a SEAL team and ship you straight to Gitmo. Anything is possible.


----------



## Tiwaz (11 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> No thoughts. All I can say with certainty is that renunciation does not magically eliminate past debts owed to the IRS (though it prevents future debts).
> 
> Beyond that, it's all a guess. You might never hear from the US government again, after you receive your CLN. Or they'll send in a SEAL team and ship you straight to Gitmo. Anything is possible.





Tiwaz said:


> So I found out that there is nothing criminal against me but what the IRS did is based on things an ex filed, they came up with their own calculation, fees, fines, penalties and on and on and put a lien against me for around $2MM. This is not based on anything I filed. I have not filed.
> 
> The lien was put on 10 years ago. But I have been out of the country for longer than that by quite a bit.
> 
> ...


OK. Maybe somebody else can confirm if 10 years makes the debt uncollectible or if it remains collectible because of being out of the country. And maybe somebody knows if the size of the debt might cause more problems or not really. My suspicion is it won't. But maybe somebody knows more than me.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Tiwaz said:


> OK. Maybe somebody else can confirm if 10 years makes the debt uncollectible or if it remains collectible because of being out of the country. And maybe somebody knows if the size of the debt might cause more problems or not really. My suspicion is it won't. But maybe somebody knows more than me.


There is no statute of limitations on taxes due on undeclared income. And neither renunciation nor residence overseas does anything to ameliorate the terms and conditions for any tax debt incurred before the date of your CLN. On the bright side, the IRS' powers of investigation and/or recovery of tax debts is very poor to non-existent outside the US. Even if you were to visit the US at some point, the only real likelihood that you'd be seized at the border is if there is a legal action filed against you that "might" show up when your passport is checked (not to mention that, traveling to the US on a foreign passport if you have a US birthplace means you would have to have your CLN with you - though I'm not sure there is any sort of central registry of those things).


----------

